# What did you do with your patch?



## exodus (Mar 23, 2009)

What did you guys do with your NREMT patch? Just wondering, I'm not exactly sure what it's for! haha.

And has anyone purchased any of their additional framing products? The cordova edition looks really cool and my mom is thinking about buying it to hang in the house. Do they send it with a duplicate certificate, or do you have to put yours back in?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 23, 2009)

I have all my patches, current certs, and expired certs in a binder to keep it all straight and organized.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2009)

exodus said:


> What did you guys do with your NREMT patch? Just wondering, I'm not exactly sure what it's for! haha.
> 
> And has anyone purchased any of their additional framing products? The cordova edition looks really cool and my mom is thinking about buying it to hang in the house. Do they send it with a duplicate certificate, or do you have to put yours back in?



i have no idea where any of my patches are. if you work and are required to wear patches they should come sewnonto the shirt.


----------



## exodus (Mar 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> i have no idea where any of my patches are. if you work and are required to wear patches they should come sewnonto the shirt.



That's what I figured especially since they only send you one patch.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 23, 2009)

Where I worked before I had to supply the NREMT patch because my employer couldn't order it for me since they were not NREMT certified and you have to have an NREMT number to get a patch. 

I think they said they would pay me back for it, but since it was only a few dollars I didn't bother.


----------



## silver (Mar 23, 2009)

some people like patches for instance, state patch on right and NR on left arm.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah. My old company and the companies around here used state patch on right shoulder, ambulance companies patch on left shoulder. no one wears a NREMT patch.. you actually wear the nr patch, are you required     to wear it by your company? its a non issue now, i wear scrubs at my new job!


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 23, 2009)

I can wear either patch on the right. I perfer to wear the MA state patch. The left is for the company patch.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind wearing my NR patch, but I don't want to look like a certain non-specific body cavity cleaning device by being the only one that has two patches on. It's called a uniform for a reason.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I wouldn't mind wearing my NR patch, but I don't want to look like a certain non-specific body cavity cleaning device by being the only one that has two patches on. It's called a uniform for a reason.



a what?     .10char


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2009)

Something along the lines of this...


----------



## exodus (Mar 23, 2009)

Lmfao xD I love you guys


----------



## poppawilly (Mar 23, 2009)

i work for a fire/ems service.  we are required to wear a nremt patch on our class A fire uniform shirt.  patch is on the left.  the patch nremt sent me is on a black flight jacket with other patches i have aquired while working in this profession.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 23, 2009)

You're going to spend money to frame a certificate from a first aid course that doesn't even last as long as nurse's aide training? That's kind of like buying a gold ring to commemorate your 6th grade graduation. Let's keep this in perspective here. Thank your mom for the thought, but tell her to save her money for your college graduation, or the tuition it will take to get you there.

I sold my EMT patch to a guy who had flunked EMT school. He was a really nice guy and he really needed a job. Plus, he gave me five bucks.

By the way, where are these "framing products" anyhow? I don't see them on the NR website.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 23, 2009)

Our class A uniform requires a Registry patch on left shoulder, and right shoulder EMS patch. Nearly everyone in my state wears a NREMT patch if there is a patch to be worn. One looks funny or odd without it. 

We do not have nor want a state patch.

R/r 911


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 23, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> We do not have nor want a state patch.


The NR patch has always been fugly.  The latest revision is the ugliest ever.  With all the rich, artistic heritage of Oklahoma, I'm sure that someone could come up with something that is more pleasing to the eye.  Although personally, I say we don't need no stinking patches!


----------



## exodus (Mar 23, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> You're going to spend money to frame a certificate from a first aid course that doesn't even last as long as nurse's aide training? That's kind of like buying a gold ring to commemorate your 6th grade graduation. Let's keep this in perspective here. Thank your mom for the thought, but tell her to save her money for your college graduation, or the tuition it will take to get you there.
> 
> I sold my EMT patch to a guy who had flunked EMT school. He was a really nice guy and he really needed a job. Plus, he gave me five bucks.
> 
> By the way, where are these "framing products" anyhow? I don't see them on the NR website.



It's my mom, she's crazy like that. Her money, so I don't care that much, she'll do what she wants, haha.

Here's the framing - http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8978/1002681k.jpg

And it's only 80 dollars, so it's really not that much.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 23, 2009)

I think that she is proud of you, and there is nothing wrong with her wanting to show that by getting a nice frame for your cert.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 23, 2009)

yep, we will just get emt or paramedic tattoo'd to ourselves. then we don't need a patch. :glare:


----------



## Aidey (Mar 23, 2009)

No no, we can't do that, it's too unprofessional.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 23, 2009)

Aidey said:


> No no, we can't do that, it's too unprofessional.



As long as the tat is in a place that is easily covered, so as not to offend, it will be ok!


----------



## mikeN (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the basic patches but I like my mass patch better. I've only seen one person wear their nremt basic patch in mass and she was at a different company. I do like the old disco patch with the rocker. I would still wear a disco patch instead of the mass medic one. A lot of medics have a nremt medic patch despite mass not being a registry state.


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 24, 2009)

My experience has been that they usually they provide your service patch and you provide the other. 


Sasha said:


> i have no idea where any of my patches are. if you work and are required to wear patches they should come sewnonto the shirt.


----------



## NOMedic119 (Mar 30, 2009)

*patches*

Here in New Orleans everyone wears national registry patch and service patch but services usually supply patches for uniform.


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 30, 2009)

I think mine is in a box somewhere...I come across it every time I clean my house and just toss it somewhere else.  I hate the sparklies that came with the NREMT-P patch...and you can't even read where it says "Paramedic" without being right next to it.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 30, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> I think mine is in a box somewhere...I come across it every time I clean my house and just toss it somewhere else.  I hate the sparklies that came with the NREMT-P patch...and you can't even read where it says "Paramedic" without being right next to it.



That's a sign you need new glasses, old timer!


----------



## medicdan (Mar 30, 2009)

mikeN said:


> I've only seen one person wear their nremt basic patch in mass and she was at a different company. <snip>
> A lot of medics have a nremt medic patch despite mass not being a registry state.



Contradiction aside, mass medics are that way sometimes... one of the first EMTs in the state was in the paper a few weeks ago, as he is retiring, but was pictured wearing his NR patch, not MA.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 30, 2009)

I just received my NR patch. I think I will burn to see if it is flame retardant. lol, nah I won't just kidding. :glare::glare::glare:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 30, 2009)

Everyone might to hold on to those patches as they will be changing in a few years. There will be no longer a "Basic" or "Intermediate" and definitely not a EMT-Paramedic (yeah!)

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Everyone might to hold on to those patches as they will be changing in a few years. There will be no longer a "Basic" or "Intermediate" and definitely not a EMT-Paramedic (yeah!)
> 
> R/r 911



Then we can cash in finally when we sell to the collectors.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 30, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Everyone might to hold on to those patches as they will be changing in a few years. There will be no longer a "Basic" or "Intermediate" and definitely not a EMT-Paramedic (yeah!)
> 
> R/r 911


Ok, Rid, so no more NR patches? Or are they going to be replaced with something else?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 30, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> Ok, Rid, so no more NR patches? Or are they going to be replaced with something else?



Check out thread on new NR levels.


----------



## 281mustang (Mar 31, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Check out thread on new NR levels.


 Link? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2009)

281mustang said:


> Link? I couldn't find it.



Meh, it's Rids push to leave a 'legacy'-----EMT-B = EMT, EMT-I = EMT-Advanced, and EMT-Paramedic = Paramedic.


You should have got / will get a newsletter from the NREMT in the mail talking about it.


But considering the states still name them what they want...  But that's neither here nor there, and will only start another medic vs everyone else war.


----------



## 281mustang (Mar 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Meh, it's Rids push to leave a 'legacy'-----EMT-B = EMT, EMT-I = EMT-Advanced, and EMT-Paramedic = Paramedic.
> 
> 
> You should have got / will get a newsletter from the NREMT in the mail talking about it.
> ...


 Oh, I thought it was in reference to training.<_<


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Meh, it's Rids push to leave a 'legacy'-----EMT-B = EMT, EMT-I = EMT-Advanced, and EMT-Paramedic = Paramedic.
> 
> 
> You should have got / will get a newsletter from the NREMT in the mail talking about it.
> ...



Actually, let's really be accurate. It is* NOT *the Registry it is the *NATIONAL STANDARDS.* True State's can make up titles all day long as well as excuses; placebo or psuedo Paramedics will still be utilized. The almost ...


----------



## daedalus (Mar 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Meh, it's Rids push to leave a 'legacy'-----EMT-B = EMT, EMT-I = EMT-Advanced, and EMT-Paramedic = Paramedic.
> 
> 
> You should have got / will get a newsletter from the NREMT in the mail talking about it.
> ...


Its not Rid's push for anything. Its progress. Something you seem bitter about.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 3, 2009)

exodus said:


> What did you guys do with your NREMT patch? Just wondering, I'm not exactly sure what it's for! haha.
> 
> And has anyone purchased any of their additional framing products? The cordova edition looks really cool and my mom is thinking about buying it to hang in the house. Do they send it with a duplicate certificate, or do you have to put yours back in?



Sew it on the front of a thong.....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 3, 2009)

Speaking of patches.. as one that worked with Tx Paramedics, we used to easily " alter" their patches with a few strokes of the pen. . (all in fun, of course! )


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 3, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Speaking of patches.. as one that worked with Tx Paramedics, we used to easily " alter" their patches with a few strokes of the pen.


Of course, in that case, you would sew it to the _back_ of your thong instead of the front.


----------



## dslprod (Apr 3, 2009)

i put my patch in a picture frame along with my emt b certificate.


----------



## Kindle (Apr 23, 2021)

I know I'm a little late to the party, but I felt like weighing in anyway. So, at work I wear my state patch on my right and my company patch on the left. These were also provided to me by my work. However, I've been around the block, different states and different positions, including firefighting. So, I also keep all of my previous patches for my off-duty jacket. I wear NREMT at top right, followed by each state patch where I've worked underneath. My left is for certain companies, emt and fire, that are still near in my heart. Across the shoulders I have various informal patches, like my buddy's company "cold dead hands", a pro-gun rights t-shirt company.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 23, 2021)

way to bump a thread that has been dead for 12 years...


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 23, 2021)

Necro post...and hints of trollism....


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 23, 2021)

you mean you don't have an off-duty jacket with all the patches of agencies you used to work for, as well an  NREMT one, and all your state patches?  noooooob


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 23, 2021)

With Osage Orange stripes Pal!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 23, 2021)

Guess what time it is...


----------

